# H50 vs. V8 or V6?



## thechink09 (Oct 3, 2010)

hi right now i have a corsair h50 and my computer is running around 40c at ideal and around 50c while playing starcraft 2. i know that these temps are okay but would i get better with one of the coolmaster v8 or v6 coolers? ive read alot of things about each one of these and it keeps going back and forth with both of them. i had to send my motherboard in for repairs so i figured this would be the best time to change my CPU cooler if i wanted to. plus i still have around 10days to return the H50 if i decide to.



also sorry i realized after i posted this i put it in the wrong section lol.


----------



## tech savvy (Oct 3, 2010)

the h50 IMO is better than the V6-GT and V8.what paste did you use? use something like AS5, but IMO Arctic Cooling MX-2 is better.


----------



## thechink09 (Oct 3, 2010)

when i installed it orginaly i just used the paste that came on it but i plan on using as5 when or if i reinstall it.


----------



## tech savvy (Oct 3, 2010)

i would keep the h50, useless you get the h70.the only air cooler that will compete with water cooler is the Noctua NH-D14, Cooler Master V10 Hybrid and Ultra ChillTEC.


----------



## Aastii (Oct 3, 2010)

Seeing as you alraedy have the H50, I wouldn't swap, you won't see any better performance



tech savvy said:


> i would keep the h50, useless you get the h70.the only air cooler that will compete with water cooler is the Noctua NH-D14, Cooler Master V10 Hybrid and Ultra ChillTEC.



The V10 is terrible, especially for the price. You might want to take a look at the performance of the H50, and then of a lot of other air coolers, because most of the top end air coolers will easily compete with or beat the H50, yet cost much much less


----------



## thechink09 (Oct 3, 2010)

Aastii said:


> Seeing as you alraedy have the H50, I wouldn't swap, you won't see any better performance
> 
> 
> 
> The V10 is terrible, especially for the price. You might want to take a look at the performance of the H50, and then of a lot of other air coolers, because most of the top end air coolers will easily compete with or beat the H50, yet cost much much less



well thats why i was thinking about returning it, it wasnt really that cheap. and it isnt that easy to fit in my current case. 

which air coolers beat it?


----------



## tech savvy (Oct 4, 2010)

Aastii, have you tried or used the Cooler Master V10 Hybrid  befor? if not, how can you say its terrible? yes, i do agree that it cost to much but cost was not part of the question.he asked what was better than the h50 not what cooler is better but cost cheaper.the h50 cost $79 which is pretty cheap, there are only 1-2 air coolers that are better but cheaper, not much much less. i would just get better paste like AS5 thats it, it should drop temps by 5-10 degrees.


----------



## 87dtna (Oct 4, 2010)

Your temps are great, no need to touch anything.


----------



## Aastii (Oct 4, 2010)

Prolimatech Megahalems, with a decent fan (or 2), Thermalright Venomous-X, Coolermaster V6, Scythe Mugen, Xigmatech Balder SD1283, Concage TRUE Spirit, Scythe Ninja 3

Some things should be noted though. Although the H50 can be tricky to install, you don't know tricky until you have tried installing a scythe heatsink, they are very fiddly and difficult, but once on are awesome. Sticking with Scythe, the heatsinks posted there are massive, you can't understand how big they are until you have them in front of you, pictures don't do them justice. Make sure that you have a large case if you decide to go with them.

The Megahalems and the Venemous-X don't come with fans, however you can pick up 1 (or 2) decent fans for fairly cheap, such as:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...120mm_x_25mm_Fan_-_Open_Chassis_D12SH-12.html

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185144

Finally if you can find a Kingwin RVT-12025 (not this one: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7...volution_RVT-12025D_Universal_CPU_Cooler.html ) it is identical to the Xigmatech Balder, but costs much less

Bare in mind a couple things though to do with swapping them:

You might not be able to get a full refund because you have used the product, so you may be stuck with it. Also the heatsinks I put there will give comparable performance, not always much much better, but the price difference is justified, and if you can save a few $, it is worth it


----------



## tech savvy (Oct 6, 2010)

87dtna said:


> Your temps are great, no need to touch anything.



not really, 40c idle is ok but could be alot better.idle should be around 20-30c load 40-50c. i idle around 20-25c and load at 40-45c, as you see my loads temps are at his/her idle temps. thechink09, for you to get really good temps i would get AS5 paste than get a push pull setup on your h50.


----------



## tech savvy (Oct 6, 2010)

these coolers here, Prolimatech Megahalems, Thermalright Venomous-X, Coolermaster V6, Scythe Mugen, Xigmatech Balder SD1283, Concage TRUE Spirit, and Scythe Ninja 3 will not cool better than a h50 if you do it right. because the h50 radiator attaches to the back of your case which pulls in cool air str8 on the radiator from the out side. the other coolers that are listed above just circulates the air thats in the case already thats hot from ram, hdd, video card and mobo.


----------

